# Monstrum Humanum Rarissimum



## j d worthington (Jun 5, 2006)

Bit of a mouthful, I suppose; but I just ran across a couple of interesting sites dealing with this. Couldn't get the links to come up, so I'll simply give directions. Search for the above, go to Skeptical Inquirer for the facts on the case (I suggest this because there are some pretty extreme views on what this is, none supported by evidence; but also because there's a fascinating bit of information on Mary Shelley's Frankenstein and possible historical background). The other is Rolf-fuchs.de/embryo/embyro01.html -- this has photos for those who wish to see what this is all about. I issue a warning: anyone who is put off by looking at embryos in formaldehyde -- this isn't your site. This is a real stillborn infant, not a fake. But it is certainly one of the most unusual specimens of deformation I've ever seen, and apparently something that's extremely rare, so for those with either morbid curiosity, scientific curiosity, or interested in how some legends get started, this is a good insight.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Jun 5, 2006)

Interesting, j. d.  Certainly, the fetus was deformed, but I've seen pictures or drawings of others with equally distressing or more distressing deformities.  I read a book last year that actually told the story of human fetal development through exploring the sorts of ways in which that development can go wrong.  I can't think of the title of the book right now, I'm sorry to say.


----------



## j d worthington (Jun 5, 2006)

If you do, let me know. I think it would be a fascinating field of study, at least in the abstract.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Jun 6, 2006)

I'll look around tomorrow, j. d.  I'd like to read it again myself.  I know which library branch it is in, so if nothing else, I'll go down there and scan the shelves.  But for tonight...I just got back from a day trip to Monterey awhile ago, and I'm about to head for my bed.  It was a fun day, but a long one.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Jun 7, 2006)

Well, I haven't been able to come up with the title of that book on the library's online database.  And I was going to head up to that branch yesterday, but I found out that I had a book I had requested waiting for me at another branch in the opposite direction, so I didn't get up there.  I'll try to get up there in the next couple of days if I can.

It's really driving me crazy now that I can't remember the name of the book, so I'm going to have to go and browse she shelves until I find it.  I mean, as soon as I see the thing, I'll know its the right one.  Grrrrr.


----------



## j d worthington (Jun 8, 2006)

I know the feeling. I had that happen to me earlier today, and I had to finally just completely change the post, as I couldn't track the bloody title down!

But don't feel pressured; just let me know if and when you do come across it. And thanks for the input.


----------



## j d worthington (Dec 20, 2006)

Happened to be browsing through some of my old threads, and in looking up this one, found a different site for those interested:

Monstrum Humanum Rarissimum

And the URL given above is incorrect, it would seem:

Die UFO-Akte von Ralf Fuchs

(The theory on this one, as I take it, is nonsense, but there are some good photos of this, nonetheless.)


----------



## littlemissattitude (Dec 20, 2006)

I still haven't found the title of that book, by the way, j. d.  I still scan the shelves every time I go to that branch library, but either the book migrated somewhere else or I'm mistaken in the area I where I thought I found it.  And that irks me greatly because I'd really like to read it again.


----------



## j d worthington (Dec 20, 2006)

Well, LMA, I hope you find it; I know how frustrating something like that can be!


----------



## Faceless Woman (Dec 20, 2006)

Poor child, locked away in a museum and gawked at instead of buried with decency and mourning like it should. Sickening. How could his mother allow it?

I suggest moving this to the discussion board somewhere. It doesn't seem right to have it next to the Basement, or Harpo and Hoops, or Six Words for a Story, somehow.


----------



## j d worthington (Dec 27, 2006)

There are plenty of reasons for this both historically and otherwise; nor would we have learned a lot which we have had such things not been done (or if they were no longer done); knowledge always comes at a price, I'm afraid. In this case, given the time, the views of the time (remember, in many places at that period it wasn't even a prosecutable offense to work a healthy child to death) especially about the seriously deformed, the views would most likely have little to do with those we endorse today -- nor should we censure them, as our views will be looked on as more than a bit simple-minded by our descendants.

However, as noted, the Lounge may not be the best place for this; and so I've moved it to the Science/Nature board for anyone who may be interested in further discussion, and away from the (generally) more light-hearted matter of the Lounge....


----------

